# Traditional Jujitsu



## Ronnin (Mar 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if they know of a traditional Japanese jujitsu school in the Orange County area?


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 25, 2010)

Not sure of the exact geography, or what exactly you are after when you say "traditional jujutsu", but I believe there is a Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu school in Los Angeles.

If you are after something like an old style (koryu) system, a few things you should be aware of. For one, the term "jujutsu" is not necessarily what you will come across. In fact, few of the older systems use it. You may, instead, see terms such as Aikijujutsu (as in Daito Ryu above), Taijutsu (Asayama Ichiden Ryu), Kogusoku (Takenouchi Ryu), Kenpo (Araki Ryu), Yawaragi (Katori Shinto Ryu), Koshi no Mawari (Bokuden Ryu), and many many more. In fact, some arts, such as Yagyu Shingan Ryu, will use a variety of these terms to describe the different sections of their curriculum. 

Next, a straight jujutsu curriculum is not common in many of these older systems. Most will be centered on a weapon, or will include weaponry with the unarmed techniques themselves. For instance, Takenoushi Ryu teaches a range of short weapons such as daggers within it's unarmed syllabus, and the Yagyu Shingan Ryu has a number of sections of jujutsu-like techniques, but also teaches a wide range of weaponry designed for the battlefield, and takes armour into account.

Third, if you are after a system like this, be prepared to travel. So if it isn't nearby, the best option is to make the sacrifice and travel. That's just the way these things are, it's not common to have one of these schools local, and if you do happen to have one local, take the opportunity!

If you are just after a jujutsu system (possibly a modern one) that doesn't focus on the ground as BJJ does (honestly, guys, BJJ is not representative of jujutsu, just of BJJ!), that you may be able to find rather easily. But remember that most Ninjutsu organisations, judo, and aikido schools all fit the description of being jujutsu schools as well.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 25, 2010)

You can use the Genbukan dojo locator to see if there is a genbukan dojo near you.
http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl

Genbukan encompasses a traditional jujutsu organization so that would be one way to go the traditional route. As Chris already indicated, there will be others but I am not sure how easy they would be to find.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 25, 2010)

Ronnin said:


> Can anyone tell me if they know of a traditional Japanese jujitsu school in the Orange County area?


I don't know of ny traditional schools, but I would recommend David Dye in Costa Mesa. He is the headmaster of Shuyokan Ryu which encompasses aspects of Yoshinkan Aikido, Kodokan Judo and Shotokan Karate. Check out his website www.shuyokan.com 
I'm also in Orange county. I studied for many years through the Abbe Kenshiro lineage in the UK and want to start a small study group of martial artists. If you want to get in on some training with me and a few like minded others without the worry of finances shoot me a PM with your details.


----------

